

Noserub (decentralized social network) - zephyrfalcon
http://noserub.com/

======
buster
I love the idea.

Decentralized social networks, that's great! This will ultimately happen
anyway, when some open protocols have established amongst the biggest social
networks.

~~~
anthonyb
Well, yeah - Twitter, Facebook, etc. should be done as an open protocol, like
email or the web.

It's just a pity that the main site that's using their software (identoo)
won't let me login or register...

